# Confusing problem with ROTP and RMC



## Ace of Spades (8 Jul 2008)

So here is my story, I have received 4 different explanation on how my education with the ROTP program will take place and am very confused right now.

1.  Officer in charge of my ROTP file at the CFRC Toronto calls and says I have been accepted for a 4 year BA @ Kingston in the ROTP
2.  Get letter from CFRC on the 12 May 2008 saying that I have been accepted in ROTP, but I am being subsidized FOUR (4) years at RMC Saint-Jean.
3.  I get a call on the 26 June 2008 from the CFRC Toronto to confirm and give me the dates about my swearing in ceremony.  I inquire about the Saint-Jean thing, and get the answer that it is only a temporary thing because there is no room at RMC.
4.  I get a letter dated the 26 June 2008 from RMC Saint-Jean congratulating me on being accepted at Saint-Jean for my "studies" followed by completion of my degree @ Kingston.

Is this the whole rumored 1 year @ Saint-Jean and 3 years @ Kingston that all the Bachelor of Arts OCdt's are being sent to do?  Due to renovations of the first year barracks (I've spent two summers at Kingston with Air Cadets and know how bad of state they where in)?  I was not told that I was doing a prep year @ Saint-Jean, and my grades where in the high 80's%, so I'm ruling that out.

Anybody at RMC or have any knowledge on this care to shine some light, since nether CFRC or the liason at RMC Kingston have picked up the phone in two days.  If its any help, I've been accepted for Bachelor of Arts, Military Studies, Air Force Support (Air Int).

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2008)

Ace of Spades said:
			
		

> and am very confused right now.



Seems pretty clear to me


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Seems pretty clear to me



Then you're just the person to help the OP understand it!


----------



## PO2FinClk (8 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Seems pretty clear to me


Ditto.


----------



## Kilfoil (9 Jul 2008)

I'm pretty sure you are only doing your first year of arts in Quebec then 3 years at Kingston like many others. Your recruiting center should be able to straighten it all out for you.


----------



## jaredmellow (9 Jul 2008)

By the way this is not just happening with arts degrees but also sciences degrees as well.


----------



## Ace of Spades (10 Jul 2008)

Alright thanks for the help.  Getting 4 different answers is making my parents jumpy lol.


----------



## carld2002 (11 Jul 2008)

Maybe what I have been selected for can help you out. I am also going to St. Jean this year (actually in three weeks)  but not for the prep year. This year, they have reopened RMC St Jean to allow more people to go to RMC and not a civilian university. I have been selected to spend all four years at RMC St Jean myself. 

Maybe this will help (note that only the first paragraph seems to be in date)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collège_militaire_royal_de_Saint-Jean

I don't know if I helped you at all there as I was as confused as you are now. Hopefully I did though.

I actually got to visit RMC St Jean a few months ago and it's a cool place.


----------



## yoman (12 Jul 2008)

carld2002 said:
			
		

> I have been selected to spend all four years at RMC St Jean myself.



Really. Your the first person that I know of who has been told that your spending the entire 4 years at RMC St-Jean.


----------



## Kilfoil (12 Jul 2008)

I wouldn't be looking to wikipedia for actual fact to often bud, but you will probably learn that pretty quick in St. Jean.


----------



## carld2002 (12 Jul 2008)

It was the only "proof" of what my recruiter said that i could find.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2008)

It would be CMR I believe, not RMC 

Max


----------



## carld2002 (12 Jul 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> It would be CMR I believe, not RMC
> 
> Max



Maybe once I learn French  ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2008)

CMR is St-Jean, RMC is Kingston, RRMC was Royal Roads.  No matter what language you speak.


----------



## canadiax (12 Jul 2008)

Maybe I can shead some light on your situation. I was told that because of the renovations at RMC some students are being sent to CMR for their first year and will finish at RMC once the renovations have been completed. If you are doing your first year at CMR its not a question of grades or majors but a question of when you applied and when you were selected. I was selected to go to RMC on 13/2 and I am an arts major (military psychology and leadership), other people who I have talked to who are going to CMR for their first year received word of their selection later (they weren't selected in the first round picks). I believe it was a matter of first come first serve paired with all the expectations that RMC holds.


----------



## yoman (13 Jul 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> It would be CMR I believe, not RMC
> 
> Max



My acceptance letter says RMC St-Jean because it was written in English. If I were referring to St-Jean in a spoken conversation I would say "CMR" or "RMC St-Jean". Normally I say CMR unless the person doesn't know what that is.


----------



## militarymum (15 Jul 2008)

Not trying to provoke argument here but I found this reference in a newsletter for the RMC Club, Manitoba branch, June meeting:  -	Under the official stated protocol, references to the Military Colleges will henceforth be stated as follows:  Royal Military College, St-Jean (or RMC St-Jean) or  le Collège militaire royal de St-Jean; The Royal Military College of Canada, Kingston (or RMC Kingston); le Collège militaire royal du Canada, Kingston.
-	The use of the appellation “CMR” will henceforth apply “only” to discussions of the former institution (prior to 1995) and can no longer be used in reference to the new institution.


----------



## dwalter (17 Jul 2008)

militarymum said:
			
		

> Not trying to provoke argument here but I found this reference in a newsletter for the RMC Club, Manitoba branch, June meeting:  -	Under the official stated protocol, references to the Military Colleges will henceforth be stated as follows:  Royal Military College, St-Jean (or RMC St-Jean) or  le Collège militaire royal de St-Jean; The Royal Military College of Canada, Kingston (or RMC Kingston); le Collège militaire royal du Canada, Kingston.
> -	The use of the appellation “CMR” will henceforth apply “only” to discussions of the former institution (prior to 1995) and can no longer be used in reference to the new institution.



This is what happens haha. The military makes minor ammendments all the time to different regulations. Was that June of 2008? I was reading the QR&Os yesterday and found a good deal of new additions made as late as May this year so things do change a lot.


----------



## militarymum (17 Jul 2008)

Yes, the meeting minutes I read were from June 2008.  I notice the QR&Os have been amended numerous times but I don't see these mentions on-line.  I only brought it up because it seemed silly to worry about semantics.  I'm sure the newly sworn students will have a very interesting year at St. Jean and will have the distinction of being the first group after it reopened.


----------

